# I Will Always Remember You, Fusion



## BettaMan (Oct 3, 2010)

My first Betta fish Fusion passed away last night. :-( All the tank conditions were perfect, 80 degrees, and everything was nice and clean.

It all started a couple of days ago when he would stay at the bottom of the tank and he wouldn't eat. Then, last night, he just passed away. :-(

Just thought I would share my story. :BIGsad:


----------



## shinybetta (Jul 3, 2010)

How old was he?


----------



## BettaMan (Oct 3, 2010)

I'm not sure. I bought him from PetSmart.


----------



## LikeDiscoSuperfly (Oct 18, 2010)

I'm sorry. =[ 
Atleast you gave him a nice home and did what you could.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm sorry about Fusion.


----------

